# Stain Colour Chart



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Companies like the paint maker Dulux have paint colour charts available. Do stain manufacturers have a staining colour chart, which shows the effects of the various types of stains etc on different types of wood? If not are their any online resources that have this information?
Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Companies like the paint maker Dulux have paint colour charts available. Do stain manufacturers have a staining colour chart, which shows the effects of the various types of stains etc on different types of wood? If not are their any online resources that have this information?
> Thanks.



Hi Peter,

The manufacturers in Australia do, so I would think others do also..

I use Feast Watson stains and their charts show the stains on pine, not on a selection of different timbers.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Minwax has a colour guide online.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*One company's product...*

Here's TransTint's chart on curly maple... though I haven't seen it on other woods. 

The also sell sets containing one each of their 19 dyes on curly-maple for about $40.US right TransTint

Being across the pond this may or may not benefit you directly...


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers James.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Here's TransTint's chart on curly maple... though I haven't seen it on other woods.
> 
> The also sell sets containing one each of their 19 dyes on curly-maple for about $40.US right TransTint
> 
> Being across the pond this may or may not benefit you directly...


Ok thanks for that.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*another stain chart*

here is a good one it show's a stain on different wood's . Like what nutmeg stain look's like on 7 different wood's. their are lot's more stain's and what it look like . I use this chart 

Cabinet Woods, Stains & Finishes - Colorado and Wyoming


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

del schisler said:


> here is a good one it show's a stain on different wood's . Like what nutmeg stain look's like on 7 different wood's. their are lot's more stain's and what it look like . I use this chart
> 
> Cabinet Woods, Stains & Finishes - Colorado and Wyoming


Hi Del,
That's great, just the sort of info I'm looking for. There must be other sites around same sort of info. I wonder if other companies brand of natural, cherry stain would give a similar effect on various species of timber?
Amazing thing wood/timber Recently got The New Wood Finishing Book by Michael Dresdner, says some things but not others, sure knows more than me though!
Should get, The Complete Manual of Wood Finishing Wednesday.
Thanks again,
Al the best,
Pete.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I plan to make my my own. Some time ago, I noticed that one of the name brand stain manf sells small packets of stain in each color. I've got one of each and some small pieces of different kinds of wood. Eventually I'll put the 2 together.

The problem with pictures is that they never look the same as the wood I stain (or vice-versa).


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> I plan to make my my own. Some time ago, I noticed that one of the name brand stain manf sells small packets of stain in each color. I've got one of each and some small pieces of different kinds of wood. Eventually I'll put the 2 together.
> 
> The problem with pictures is that they never look the same as the wood I stain (or vice-versa).


Hi Robert,
Yeah, I'm starting to think along those lines too. I'll have to contact the makers and see if can get small quantities to make up samples.
Thanks,
Pete.


----------

